# multiple fixtures wired on a switch loop



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

Is this a 3-way switch system?
Regardless, you simply daisy-chain the light fixtures using 2 wire (plus ground of course) between the fixtures.

You need 3 wire cable between 3-way switches though.

FW


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

brotherman said:


> I would like to wire multiple light fixtures on a switch loop. I understand wiring one fixture, but I am confused when I consider additional fixtures. There doesn't seem to be enough wires coming from the first fixture. I am using 2-wire cable. Do I need a length of 3-wire cable also? I have not attempted to wire this yet. I have only drawn my own diagrams, and can't figure it out. Is this even possible?
> 
> Thanks,
> Chad


If the feed is at one end of the lights and the switch leg is on the other end, than yes you need a 3 wire between the fixtures.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

You need three wire cable. It looks like this when wired.


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

Heres a few examples...


----------



## fw2007 (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry about my ignorance. I was assuming the feed was from the switch. I should never have assumed this, since I have seen it the other way many times.

FW


----------



## chris75 (Aug 25, 2007)

fw2007 said:


> Sorry about my ignorance. I was assuming the feed was from the switch.
> 
> FW


The OP said he was using a switch loop.


----------



## brotherman (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your help. 

Thanks, 
Chad


----------

